
Terminology, Power and Offensive Language - ColinWright
https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-knodel-terminology-01.html
======
austincheney
Reading that resulted in a lost 10 minutes I will never get back. Clearly
these terms are, as the paper’s introduction specifies, not intended to be
socially offensive. These are technical terms only entirely detached from any
social referendum. The only offensive thing in that paper is engineers wasting
other peoples’ time illogically convoluting two unrelated things for some sort
of desperate attempt at appeal to sympathy.

